# I need some help



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

I got 1 of my powder blues sick. It opens and closes mouth and stop eating. What should I do? Is methilene blue and quarentine ok, should i raise temperature in the quarentine aquarium?? 


Please any imput would be appreciated.

Temps have been in the range of 23 (at night) to 25 (during the day)... 
Humidity 80% 
Their diet typically consisted of ff/pinhead crickets/and springtails ever once in a while. I also use Rep-Cal Multi & Cal/D every meal. 
All the other frogs are healthy and they are in a 55 gallong tank. 
About 1 week ago we noticed that 1 of them was looking off (he was staying in the same position crouching down). He seemed really weak and was not great at catching food. He would open his mouth a lot. 
Since then we have separated the frogs and put them in a mixture of Pedialyte & water. One of them is steady, possibly getting better, and the other has lost a lot of weight and hardly moves.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Its hard to say, I have had this happen, but have lost the frog evey time. You could get a fecal done and see if a vet can tell what it might have. Could aslo try treating with Baytril and see if that helps. All in all contact a vet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Newt,

More info is needed for anyone to really help, but if you are worried take it to a vet. Are any marks or discoloration visible? What are your temps now? What has your supplementing schedule been. What's the humidity, have you had any other problems? Besides the opening and closing of the mouth how does the frog act.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

thanx for the replies...

Temps have been in the range of 23 (at night) to 25 (during the day)...
Humidity 80%
Their diet typically consisted of ff/pinhead crickets/and springtails ever once in a while. I also use Rep-Cal Multi & Cal/D every meal.
All the other frogs are healthy and they are in a 55 gallong tank.
About 1 week ago we noticed that 1 of them was looking off (he was staying in the same position crouching down). He seemed really weak and was not great at catching food. He would open his mouth a lot. 
Since then we have separated the frogs and put them in a mixture of Pedialyte & water. One of them is steady, possibly getting better, and the other has lost a lot of weight and hardly moves.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I would seriously consider changing the title of this thread. I think we all know what 'WTF' stands for and if you really want help, stop demanding it with that kind of language.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> I would seriously consider changing the title of this thread. I think we all know what 'WTF' stands for and if you really want help, stop demanding it with that kind of language.


Hi Martin,

I do agree with you and it will be change asap. I personally apologize with anyone that got offended by me writing "wtf" in my post. Now it would be nice if Anyone could help me find out what is wrong with the frogs. There is not a veterinarian here in town that deals with dart frogs and I am pretty sure I could get better help from you guys. 
PS: there is little time on of the frogs is really getting weak.
Thank you in advance

XR


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Did you get the fecal done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

too late they die


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

More than 1 died? Sorry to hear that Newt. I had a feeling it was going to happen no matter what you did. How old was it? Did it have full tongue mobility? Was it accurate with its tongue from the moment you got it? Was it eating well the whole time? Small froglets can be so temperamental. I would suggest getting young plumb juvis.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> More than 1 died? Sorry to hear that Newt. I had a feeling it was going to happen no matter what you did. How old was it? Did it have full tongue mobility? Was it accurate with its tongue from the moment you got it? Was it eating well the whole time? Small froglets can be so temperamental. I would suggest getting young plumb juvis.


Hi Martin,

No, one of them only. The other guy is not as bad as the one that died and i am hoping he gets better. They are juvis about 5 months old. For some reason i always have bad luck with juvis. At the beginning he had full tongue mobility but when he got sick he did lose most of his tongue mobility soo he was not accurate with its tongue anymore. When I got them they were really healthy and eating well the whole time.

Cheers 

Xavier


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss....

Are the frogs soaking in water? That is a sign of a bacterial infection.
The loss of tongue coordination can be lack of vitamin D, but I don't think that is it. I would have a vet run a fecal, to at least check. 

If I get time this weekend I will check my Amphib Med book and see if I can find anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Thx Ben.

The frog that is still alive is fat but the funny thing is that does not move much at all and it opens and closes its mouth few times every minute. it is like it had some glue or something in its mouth.


----------

